# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  SNP Tracker. H1bm not a descendant of H1b?

## hrvclv

The SNP tracker (http://scaledinnovation.com/gg/snpTracker.html) proposes the following mutation stages for H1b: 

H > H1 > H-T16189C! > H1b

For H1bm, the sequence given is :

H > H1 > H1bm (the H-T16189C! > H1b segment expected in between H1 and H1bm is not there)

I always thought that H1bm was a subclade of H1b (just like R1b is a subclade of R1). Apparently not. 

So... question: Does the SNP Tracker use shortcuts that I am not aware of? Or is H1bm not a descendant, but rather some "sister clade" of H1b?

Grateful in advance to anyone who can help.

----------


## hrvclv

OK... no need to bother.

I found the answer there (which is where I should have looked in the first place - stupid me): http://www.phylotree.org/tree/R0.htm

----------

